# Welcome Mr.Ponting



## Rajasekaran43 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you very much for your comments. Indians may be playing old school game. But we dont want to learn lessons from a bar maid.


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2008)

WTH is this ?

Any references ?


----------



## Rajasekaran43 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ponting had said in a press meet that Indians are playing old school cricket.


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)

so is it bad?


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm.... n where is the source ?


----------



## hullap (Oct 8, 2008)

Rajasekaran43 said:


> But we dont want to learn lessons from a *bar maid.*


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2008)

????



Rajasekaran43 said:


> Thank you very much for your comments. Indians may be playing old school game. But we dont want to learn lessons from a bar maid.


Pwned


----------



## windchimes (Oct 8, 2008)

You mean this ..his wife was a bar maid..??? 


*www.samaw.com/infohub/cricket/ricky-ponting-wife.jpg

In wordweb maid is also an unmarried girl..

I am confused


---------------------------
OFF TOPIC - CHECK THE THREAD FOR DIGITIANS RECORD BREAKING ATTEMPT
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99184


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 8, 2008)

I think you misunderstood what ponting said..

he said this in a reply to the question "Would the news of dada's retirement and the speculation of who's next be affecting the game ? " to this he said no and both India and Aus will be playing old school cricket and these distractions wont matter..

thats what I understood.

_


----------



## utsav (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ROFL


----------



## hullap (Oct 9, 2008)

UrbanDictionary said:
			
		

> barmaid
> Typically hot and buxom female that works in a bar. The presence of evaporated alcohol makes these beauties really easy.


how is ponting a barmaid?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2008)

hullap said:


> how is ponting a barmaid?


We are refering to his wife here


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 9, 2008)

A total (mis)understood and (mis)interpreted point by the OP. It is exactly as DigitalDude said. Closed!


----------

